# Can't load glx; nvidia, 2.6.6, 6106

## habibbijan

Greetings everyone. New forum member here.

I'm trying to get 3D acceleration working with an Nvidia Geforce 256 and kernel 2.6.6. I've installed the latest drivers (61.06) from Nvidia's site, and I get the Nvidia splash screen when I start X, but I can't load glx. Running "glxinfo" returns lots of errors of stating that " extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".  

Here's what I've tried:

# in XF86Config:

-changed driver from "nv" to "nvidia"

-uncommented the Load "glx" line. 

-made sure that Load "dri" IS commented.

With these settings, X starts, and I get the splash screen, but no glx. 

Then I emerged nvidia-glx followed by 

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

 but then X crashes with the error 

```
(11) [GLX]: Initializing GLX extension

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11. Server aborting
```

"lsmod" shows that the Nvidia module is loaded. I'm not sure what else to try. If anyone can help, I would appreciate it.

----------

## Moled

if you use the installer off the nvidia site, don't run opengl-update

----------

## habibbijan

Thanks for the reply. I wasn't sure if I had to do that. However, glx did not work * before* I tried the opengl-update, so I tried it for the heck of it. 

I should also mention that I have AGP support compiled into the kernel, and I am not using 4kb stacks, even though I believe that the newest Nvidia driver claims to support it. 

I'm also using a framebuffer/bootsplash. However, I don't think this is the problem because glx was not loading before I set up the framebuffer.

----------

## descentr

If you've previously installed the NVIDIA drivers using the Portage ebuilds, you may need to un-install them first. I was having the same problem until I cleared them out:

```

emerge -C nvidia-kernel

emerge -C nvidia-glx

```

Then try running NVIDIA's installer again, it worked for me.

----------

## habibbijan

Thanks for the suggestion. I removed the original drivers with emerge -C. Then I reloaded the driver from Nvidia's site. Still no luck. Rats!

----------

## cyfred

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55714

Try the stuff mentioned in comment 29

----------

## k1ll1nt1m3

Thanks for the removing the kernel tip.  I also had to do "nvidia-installer --unistall" to remove the 6106 kernel to reinstall it.  Seems glx is working fine now though.    :Very Happy: 

----------

## habibbijan

Hot dawg! It works now! Like the previous poster, I just did an "nvidia-installer* --uninstall" and then reinstalled it. For whatever reason, it works now. My guess is that there was a conflict between the original nvidia-kernel from portage and the nvidia binary installer. 

Oh well, I'm happy it works now. Thanks to all for your input.

----------

## monicajae

I have a glx issue also, and I tried everything you guys suggested here, but they don't work.  Also, I don't have "nvidia-installer"  --  oh, I can run X as root, but not as a regular user...

----------

